# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Crucell wint extra contract vaccin voor ruim USD 20 miljoen - BNR Nieuwsradio

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Crucell wint extra contract vaccin voor ruim USD 20 miljoen*
*BNR Nieuwsradio -** 30 minuten geleden*
AMSTERDAM (FD.nl/Betten) - Crucell heeft voor 2007 een extra contract gewonnen voor een totaalbedrag van meer dan $ 20 mln voor zijn Quinvaxem-vaccin. Het contract is toegekend door een internationale organisatie, gericht op Latijns-Amerika. *...* 
Crucell krijgt order van $20 miljoen Telegraaf
Crucell krijgt miljoenenorder voor vaccins Zibb.nl
Sleutelstad - Beurs
*alle 7 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

